# Assembling Milescraft 3D Router Pantograph



## no1texan (Apr 25, 2011)

Need to discuss with someone who has assembled the Milescraft 3D Router Pantograph. The assembly process is fairly simple except for a few subtle areas. One of these has me stumped. I plan to contact Milescraft when they open Monday but I was hoping to be able to use the pantograph this weekend.

The problem I am having is connecting the router adapter plate to the guide arm and the left tube. The guide arm and other tube are placed in adapter pivots and a pivot cap is place over the tube and tightened and held down by two screws. There is a slot on the adapter pivot to slide a nut into for the screw to attach and tighten down. The problem is the nut is clearly larger than the slot it is supposed to slide into. This I can see clearly and pressure on the nut will not slide it into the slot. I hesitate to put additional pressure on the nut for fear of breaking the plastic adapter pivot.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This may help
YouTube - 1298 Pantograph from Milescraft

=======



no1texan said:


> Need to discuss with someone who has assembled the Milescraft 3D Router Pantograph. The assembly process is fairly simple except for a few subtle areas. One of these has me stumped. I plan to contact Milescraft when they open Monday but I was hoping to be able to use the pantograph this weekend.
> 
> The problem I am having is connecting the router adapter plate to the guide arm and the left tube. The guide arm and other tube are placed in adapter pivots and a pivot cap is place over the tube and tightened and held down by two screws. There is a slot on the adapter pivot to slide a nut into for the screw to attach and tighten down. The problem is the nut is clearly larger than the slot it is supposed to slide into. This I can see clearly and pressure on the nut will not slide it into the slot. I hesitate to put additional pressure on the nut for fear of breaking the plastic adapter pivot.


----------

